
Study Sheds New Light on Antibiotics Produced by Ants - IntronExon
https://news.ncsu.edu/2018/02/antibiotics-ants-2018/
======
virusduck
_> “But the fact that so many ant species appear to have little or no chemical
defense against microbial pathogens is also important.”_

In the study, they only test growth inhibition of S. epidermidis, which is far
from proving a broad claim about "microbial pathogens." In the actual paper,
they do note that they need to test on a wider variety of organisms.

------
taneq
Oh cmon... they didn't say 'ant-y biotics'?

~~~
cabalamat
ant-ibiotics

